
Can’t Afford Surgery? In China, Millions Chip in Half a Penny to Cover You - Leary
https://www.wsj.com/articles/cant-afford-surgery-in-china-millions-chip-in-half-a-penny-to-cover-you-11555772400
======
tomohawk
Not the only kind of surgeries going on there...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_harvesting_from_Falun_Go...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Organ_harvesting_from_Falun_Gong_practitioners_in_China)

